
Fruits as Beautiful in the Garden as They Are Delicious - ph0rque
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/21/garden/21garden.html?_r=1&ref=garden
======
hs
my late dad planted mango, star fruit, citrus, durian, guava. i have fond
memories about it ^@^

now i'm thinking about it, fruit is nature's fast food -- just pick and eat it
up. just dump the remains on ground (bio-degradable by default)

no fridge is needed (a living plant IS the nature's fridge)

even further, the water content can be quite pure (think plant as nano-bio-
filter); i guess it's very hard to get fruit contaminated with heavy metals.

i like the 'bio sensor' ... if fruit looks bad and/or smells rotten, then it's
probably not safe to eat

i wonder about the feeding-people efficiency of fruit farmden compared to corn
field. for example, if i have a family of 2 and 100 m² land, what to plant for
self-sustainable* garden? i do think gardening as 'depression-proof'

* self-sustainable in the sense that a garden is a close-system. it only needs water and sun. pest control by ducks/chickens. herb control by planting diverse plants (allelopathy). fert is provided by composting loop.

